# funeral's for members



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

what does your local do or other ones you've heard of do for funerals of members, i've heard of some locals doing kind of a ceremony at funerals.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not having one.

Getting burned up. No one is invited.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

daveEM said:


> I'm not having one.
> 
> Getting burned up. No one is invited.


I'm coming anyway. You won't know, you'll be dead.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

daveEM said:


> I'm not having one.
> 
> Getting burned up. No one is invited.


But who will bail out @99cents?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Been to a few of them, it sucks to bury a friend and coworker.
Had a friend get blown up in a transformer vault. His girlfriend was a stripper and all the strippers in town showed up for the funeral, hard not to have a smile on your face despite the reason we we all there. RIP John.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate funerals and I have never attended one of a Union brother.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

i always looked at going to funerals as showing your respect to the family and friends.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

the iron workers around here have some members show up and say something and have, i'm not sure what you would call it but like a memorial board union specific they take to the viewing. i'm trying to figure out something to do in our local if anyone has any suggestions i will gladly take them.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

All locals are different. If members of the executive board, and coworkers make a showing it looks good for solidarity.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

joebanana said:


> All locals are different. If members of the executive board, and coworkers make a showing it looks good for solidarity.


i agree, i think it's important to do for the family and the rest of the brotherhood


----------

